# North Carolina?



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Drive up to WV and go to Snowshoe. Some of the NC resorts are ok when they have snow, they definatly have the elevation but don't always get the snow.

If I live in NC I'd go elsewhere to snowboard and go to the beach to fish and surf if I wanted to stay in NC.

Good luck the mid atlantic is a very iffy area weather wise when it comes to snowboarding, and you'll be to the southern end of the mid atlantic.

MDC


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

argh that sucks  hopefully I'll be able to go somewhere else during the season then... thank you mdc


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

No problem. I know all about mid atlantic winters being from VA. My buddy in NC used to ride with me all the time, since moving to NC he doesn't go much anymore. When he does he comes out to WV. I have been to Ski Beech(I think that's the name) years ago and it was fun.

Where you moving in NC? If you are in Western NC just watch the weather reports and hit the slopes when a storm is coming. Again...good luck.

MDC


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

I think it will be near Shallotte so close to the coast (moving there for work reasons) but I was hoping to go to the mountains from time to time during the weekends... Been living far from the mountains for the last 3-4years and I'm a bit bummed out knowing the weather conditions in NC are random for snowboard... I was living for 4 years in the french Alps and used to go riding every week end... I miss it!! 
Perhaps we'll be able to afford staying full weekends out of NC from time to time... hopefully 
Thanks again mdc

Bo


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

shallotte? or charlotte? either way, you're pretty much screwed & should just take up surfing. shallotte is a hop skip & jump away from the ocean & both are so far south that you're practically in south carolina! needless to say, the mountains are hoooours away from you!

sorry bro


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

see the red star? that's shallotte! and you see charlotte off to the left. both are as far south as you can get & waaaay far from the mountains (in green to the left). snowshoe is in the group of green up to the top, near Summersville.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Ya, you are very far from the mountains. I'm telling you take up fishing. Go fish the false albacore run in the cape fear area this winter, that'll give you a rush. Get into fishing for the big(I mean huge) red drum, also the Cape Fear river is a good striper(striped bass) fishery also.

Shalotte will be cool tho, pretty good area. Close to Wilmington and close to MB. Incredible beaches around there. Check out Wrightsville Beach in Wilmington and I highly recomment Ocean Isle. Go to MB to see some music, they got a House of Blues there and Hard Rock just opened a new outdoor venue. Wilmington is a great city. So much fun and lots of good nice people. 

Remember 1 thing down there in those beach towns, if you are drinking don't drive. Take a cab no matter how much it costs. I've know way to many people that get screwed D&D'ing down south at the beaches.

Forget snowboarding, buy a wake boat and start wakeboarding. If I lived in the south that's what I'd do.

MDC


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy cow! This country is so huge I didn't realize it was that far away when I took a look at the map a few days ago... it's a 7-8hours drive... Had it been in Charlotte a 2hours drive would have been ok with me... did that a few times when going to Les 2 Alpes... but my husband should have known better he lived in NC in the past!! 

Thanks guys for your replies anyway I really appreciate it.

Bo


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, looking at itineraries on the web going to VA or WV for snowboarding is about the same time drive...!! So I guess that's where we will end up going to some weekends during the season  *doesn't give up* lol


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

That's the area where I grew up. I gave up and moved to Colorado 16 years ago. Snowboarding is marginal in NC and barely worthwhile in VA and WV. I went to almost every resort in the Southeast while growing up and during/after graduating from college. On multiple occasions. They aren't exactly great.

Take up sailing. That's a great area to take up sailing, sailboarding, and some surfing. Maybe deep sea fishing too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I understand that. But it's always better than not going to ride at all. I really miss snowboarding, besides it's not set in stone that I will stay there forever!


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

there are a few places towards greensboro and boone *north west part of NC*

search up ski beech.. its not the greatest but its there

and if your up for traveling to WV there is snowshoe which i saw someone already posted.. and there is winterplace which is in beckly WV


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Heard about both of these... Snowshoe seems to be huge... I'll definitely go there during the season!!


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't go to Winterplace it sucks. Just keep driving the 2 hours to Snowshoe. Snowshoe is a fun place, I love it there.

MDC


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Borealys said:


> Heard about both of these... Snowshoe seems to be huge... I'll definitely go there during the season!!


btw, and so you know, the lifts at snowshoe close at 4:30, but you can use that lift ticket to ride at Silvercreek at night (smaller resort on the same mountain).


----------

